# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  υπαρχουν χαπια για να μην κοιμασαι;

## azia3

Καλησπερα. Ειμαι 17 ετων και αντιμετωπιζω προβλημα με τον υπνο. Εχω πολυ διαβασμα και πολλες δραστηριοτητες και πολλες φορες που προσπαθω να μεινω ξυπνια ακομα και καφε να πιω δεν τα καταφερνω. Υπαρχουν χαπια που θα με βοηθησουν να μην νυσταζω; και αν ναι ειναι αξιοπιστα;

----------


## kerasi

Στο εμπορια οχι αλλα και να υπηρχαν μην κανεις καμμια μαλακια με χαπια! Βρες αλλο τροπο οργανωσης του χρονου. Θεωρητικη εισαι?

----------


## kokkinoskoufitsa

> Καλησπερα. Ειμαι 17 ετων και αντιμετωπιζω προβλημα με τον υπνο. Εχω πολυ διαβασμα και πολλες δραστηριοτητες και πολλες φορες που προσπαθω να μεινω ξυπνια ακομα και καφε να πιω δεν τα καταφερνω. Υπαρχουν χαπια που θα με βοηθησουν να μην νυσταζω; και αν ναι ειναι αξιοπιστα;



Προσπάθησε να οργανώσεις καλύτερα το χρόνο σου, να κοιμάσαι τις σημαντικές ώρες και σωστά (όχι σπαστά 10 10λεπτα μέσα στη νύχτα ούτε μόνο ένα 2ωρο το μεσημέρι πχ), να ξεκουράζεσαι που και που,μην το παίρνεις σερί γιατί μετά από ένα σημείο σταματάς να αποδίδεις το ίδιο καλά,κλπ! καφεδάκια, τσαγάκια, κανένα ρεντ μπουλ στο τσακίρ κέφι (γιατί είναι και επικίνδυνα), δροσερά ντουζάκια για να ξαγρυπνάς, διάβασμα στο μπαλκόνι αν δε μένεις βόρεια κ αντέχεται,κλπ.....
Τώρα λες τι λέει η τρελή... Αλλά σου μιλάει μια παθούσα,που είχε το πιο τρελό πρόγραμμα από τα 17 μέχρι και το 4ο έτος. Περιττό να σου πω ότι 1 χρόνο τώρα παλεύω και ακόμα δεν έχω βρει ισορροπία στον ύπνο μου. Είναι άστατος, χωρίς πρόγραμμα, χωρίς καλή διάρκεια και ποιότητα...

----------


## betelgeuse

Συμφωνω με κοκκινοσκουφιτσα . Ειχα γαμησει και εγω τον υπνο μου σε μικρη ηλικια ακομα δεν μπορω να τον στρωσω . 
Αζια προσπαθησε να κοιμασε καλα , τουλαχιστον ενα 8ωρο βραδυνες ωρες.

----------


## μυσπ

Καλα φιλε μου δεν ξερω αν υπαρχουν χαπια που λες προτεινω να προσπαθησεις καταναλωνοντας ροφηματα οπως καφε κ τσαι που ειναι διεγερτικα κ ετσι κ δεν πιασει καταφευγεις στα χαπια αλλα ποτε χαπια αν δεν παρεις πρωτα συμβουλη γιατρου!Επισης υπαρχουν βιταμινες τονοτιλ στο φαρμακειο που ενδυναμωνουν τον οργανισμο για το διαβασμα

----------


## Macgyver

Aζια , υπαρχουν χαπια για να μην κοιμασαι ( οχι ναρκωτικα ) , λες ομως να τα συστησω σενα 17χρονο κοριτσι ? εχεις εθιστει σαφως στην καφεινη , δεν σε πιανει , δοκιμασε κινεζικο τσαι , green tea , ειναι κ υγιεινο , κ δυναμιτης , γεματο τεινη , το πουλανε στο Βασιλοπουλο , κ αν μενεις Αθηνα , Ευριπιδου 30 , εχει απ ολα τα βοτανα .

----------


## Remedy

ρε κεραση... ελεος πλεον με τις ερωτησεις προσωπικων δεδομενων που χωνεις σε καθε απαντηση!! πρεπει να σου απαντησει ο αλλος τι κατευθυνσης ειναι, τι βρακι φοραει και τι δουλεια κανει για να πεις γνωμη στο πως να μενει ξυπνιος????

στο διαβασμα , που εκανα ΠΑΝΤΑ ξενυχτωντας, εγω επινα πολλους καφεδες που δυστυχως εκτος απο εγερση, φερνουν και διεγερση, προκαλουν μεγαλη ενταση και νευρα. ανακαλυψα αρκετα αργοτερα οτι το τσαι κανει πολυ καλυτερη δουλεια με πιο ηπιο τροπο,χωρις να σου τσιτωνει τα νευρα και το στομαχι.
επισης να προσεχεις την διατροφη σου για να εχεις διαθεση και να μη νυσταζεις. μην τρως γλυκα για παραδειγμα, τρωγε πρωτεινες, φρουτα,σαλατες και υδατανθρακες απο ολικης αλεσης πρωτες υλες, λιγα λιπη. η μπανανα ειναι σουπερ δυναμωτικη και διεγερτικη και το αυγο, σουπερ χορταστικο.

----------


## Diana1982

> ρε κεραση... ελεος πλεον με τις ερωτησεις προσωπικων δεδομενων που χωνεις σε καθε απαντηση!! πρεπει να σου απαντησει ο αλλος τι κατευθυνσης ειναι, τι βρακι φοραει και τι δουλεια κανει για να πεις γνωμη στο πως να μενει ξυπνιος????


Εχει δίκιο η Remedy το κεράσι κάνει πάντα προσωπικές ερωτήσεις που δεν εχουν πάντα σημασία,όπως εν προκειμένω και δεν ξαναπανταει.........χαχαχα ελεος κερασάκι μας.........

----------


## skropi

Ολα εχουν σημασια, μην κατηγορειτε το κερασι. Azia, τι χρωμα μαλλια εχεις; (μην πειτε οτι ειναι ασχετη η ερωτηση με το θεμα, ακολουθω τον πρωτο διδαξαντα)

----------


## deleted-member30-03

σεξ εκανες ? οταν γαμιεσαι κουνιεσαι ? τι γευση προφυλακτικα προτιμας ?

----------


## ftatl

κανονικα πρεπει να κοιμασαι ενα 8ωρακι να ξεκουραζεις τον εαυτο σου γτ αλλιως θα κλαταρεις οτι δραστηριοτητες και να χεις καλυτερα να κοιμασαι παρα να φορτωνεις τον οργανισμο σου με καφεινη και χαπια!!!! καμια φορα λενε κοιμησου και η τυχη σου δουλευει!!! :p

----------

